# Magic Line Vs. Wilton cake pans? Whos better



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw Magic Line cake pans for the first time today in this new shop in Manhattan
The square pans were stunning!:roll:
Clean and sharp sides!:suprise:
they look like the cakes in the Wilton books (that are made of foam so you never get those sharp sides in the Wilton pans they are trying to sell you!!!!!)
I was upset because I bought ALL Wilton pans thinking I could never get that sharp shape without using foam!
What should I do?
The round pans are not much different I dont think
But the square and rectangle are VERY DIFFERENT!


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

All my square and rectangle pans are Magic Line, I like them a lot, especially as you say for the nice crisp edges..
I do have a few Wilton rounds, plus the 3 shaped sets they sell, ie: hearts, ovals etc.. But mostly magic line in rounds too.. 
Wilton does have a line of sharp cornered pans, they are also more heavy duty like the magic line, but they're hard to find in shops as most shops all seem to carry the performance pans only..
You can order from their website tho.. The pans are called Decorator Preferred..

One odd thing I did find with the Wilton round pans. I bought the round set, 6, 8, 10, 12, cause it was on 1/2 price, I also wanted an extra 6in.. So I bought the separate 6in. and found that it does not match up with the 6in thats included in the set! Its very close but just a smidge bigger than the one in the set..
I've since learned to go by the serial # on the bottom of the pans. They need to be the same number for your finished rounds to match up nicely..

How long ago did you buy your pans? You can always try to return them. Just tell the shop they are not working out for you. I've done that here at Michaels, and they were fine about it..


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I have Wilton - I hate Wilton, but I have them. I'm slowly replacing all my pans with MagicLine. They heat more evenly, they're better quality, they're just plain better.

Rachel


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT THERE IS NO NEED FOR LEVELING WITH MAGIC LINE PANS!!!!???????????
IS THIS TRUE!!!!!!!


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far as saying no leveling, but less for sure.

Rachel


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

HMMMMMMMM
And that because they conduct heat better than the Wilton pans?
You know (Wilton) they sell you these spunges to wrap around your round pans to prevent a crown and also tell you to bake at 325 instead of 350


----------



## thefoodsnob (May 23, 2007)

I've used the strips and I always cook at 325 instead of 350 - the magic line pans are just superior. Some of the Wilton pans don't even have straight sides to the pans and that is major pain in the butt. 

Rachel


----------



## cakegrl (Jul 25, 2007)

I love Magic Line pans!


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Since I got my Magic Line pans and I use Magicake strips, I have not had to level a cake. I use the leveler to split them, but no problem cake tops. It's been about a year since I bought the Magic Line pans.


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

I prefer Chicago Metallic Commerical line pans. They always seem to put out good products and can take a lot of abuse.

Dan


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I believe that's the preference of Cook's Illustrated too. I looked for them in the local stores, but could only find Magic Line as the best available. At the time, I didn't want to order online as I didn't know any online dealers.


----------



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

Amazon.com and cooking.com carry Chicago Metallic.


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

Now they do. They didn't five years ago. Also, one has to be careful with Amazon these days. They have a number of vendors, much like E-Bay, that don't follow Amazon rules.


----------

